# Link zur Formularfüllung



## liquid-light (4. Nov 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt die letzten 3 Monate damit verbracht HTML, PHP und MySQL zu büffeln um ein wenig an meiner Page zu basteln.
Erhlich gesagt habe ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine große lust AUCH NOCH java zu erlernen. Für die Zukunft werde ich dies sicherlich im auge behalten. Aber für den Moment wäre es super wenn ihr mir kurz helfen könntet.

Ich suche schon seit 2 Tagen nach einer Möglichkeit mit einem klick auf einen Link ein Formularfeld zu füllen.

Ich KÖNNTE das natürlich auch über PHP realisieren, aber hätte dabei immer einen Reload. Und genau dies möchte ich verhindern.

Es geht mir also darum vorgefertigte eingaben per "klick" in vordefinierte Formularfelder eintragen zu lassen und zwar ohne Reload.

Hat jemand ne ahnung wie das zu realisieren wäre?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## The_S (4. Nov 2005)

Sicher dass du Java und nicht JavaScript meinst?


----------



## Guest (4. Nov 2005)

jetzt wo du es sagst meine ich wohl eher JavaScript.
Wie gesagt, null ahnung   (zumindest nicht von Java und Co) :wink:


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Nov 2005)

gehört definitiv ins javascript eck

onclick="getElementById('ziel').value=neu"

oder sowas, schau einfach bei selfhtml nach


----------

